# Bidding a LOWE'S



## Steve O (Nov 1, 2005)

I use to do some plowing years ago. Now I'm trying to get back into it. I've been reading the forum for about two hours. I don't see much on square foot pricing for the year. I'm going to give as much info as I can, but if I leave anything out bear with me. 

Location: Central New York
Annual snow fall: asking jeeves when I get done here (unprepared)
Lot: 250,000 sq. ft. parking lot
Req. to plow after 2 inches
Sand and Salt as needed
Plenty of room for snow to be piled on site.


I have:
-Cat 936 Loader
-Cat 416c Backhoe (with a quick coupler)
-Asv 4810 (100hp tracked Skid steer loader)
-Trucks are not a problem, but I plan to focus on the use of the loaders.

I figured on buying:
-One 14-16 ft. pusher
-and a second pusher or powerangle for the 416c ?
-Full size spreder box for a one ton p/u
-I have a line on a bob cat snow blower

My thoughts from talking to local people is around $60,000 for the year.
I was going to include a Letter of Intent which sounds to me like it would be alot like a Snow Response Plan. 

Looking for any comments ,suggestions, formulas.
Would also like a copy of a snow responce plan to use as a guide. I realize it may vary to different requests. I would appreciate any help and would pass on the rookie bashing. 

PS. I guess I'll have to put my sled on a back burner.:angry: 

Thanks:
Steve O


----------



## mr.plow 2 (Oct 20, 2005)

*lowe's*

hello i have got two lowes stores around here and the one is about the same as your talking about i have all season contract with them and it is about 64,000 a year the other is smaller and it is about 52,000 a year hope this helps


----------



## NateV (Jan 13, 2004)

Do you guys leave your machines there all season? Thanks


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

Does for the Year mean for 5 months? Or does that include summer as well?

Thanks,

Jon


----------



## Dwan (Mar 24, 2004)

Year around contract for me include plowing, sanding, sweeping and painting (striping) the lots


----------



## digit (Sep 15, 2005)

Well sounds like you defeniently have enough of equipment to do the job right. I take care of an 11 acre lot with a loader and 24' push box and a skid loader with a 10' push box. one thing with big commercial lots you should plow with the snow and not after especially for big storms.
As far as the price I'm assuming that price is for salt also for my area it would be a litle high but that doesnt me you can't get that.
I bid a 10 acre lot for $20,500.00 for snow plowing and salt per ton I thought my price was almost to low but we take care of lot across the road and could make up some on salt. But some one bid it lower . 

Oh yes try to go atleast 3 years to make it worth the investments and average out the snow.


----------



## Foz (Mar 27, 2001)

digit;

Depending where you are in the fingerlakes you are right on the money. If you figure plowing at 2" trigger $20k is good.

We have run into a lot of low balling this season. Thankfully we have a loyal repeat customer base that likes our service level.

Where are you?


----------



## Boycea (Sep 26, 2003)

I was thinking of bidding on a lowes as well for the upcoming season. For the people who have previously worked for lowes, how well are they on paying? And for NateV, the company that plowed the lowes in my area left their equipment and a stock pile of sand on the premises.


----------

